# Blue screen blues



## dogpoundmike (Feb 6, 2003)

What a great forum with a wealth of info. I am glad I found you guys. Here is what I have going on......

I had 2 fatal exception errors in the last week. The first was 
OE 0028:c1546C2E in VXD VTDI(01)+

the 2nd was
0028:C15596DE

I also had a cpqinet illegal opperation
[email protected]:BFF7B9A6

After the 2nd one a soft reboot failed so I had to power off while still in windows.

Here are my specs.
Thanks for any help.
regards, Mike

Brand/Model Compaq Compaq PC Presario 7360 

BIOS Compaq 686S4 01/28/2000 
System Board Compaq 0648h None 

Processor 

Brand/Model AMD K6-2 with MultiMedia Extensions 
Nominal Clock Speed 500 MHz 
Measured Clock Speed 500 MHz 
External Clock Speed 100 MHz 
CPUID Information 0x058C 0x8021BF 
CPU Load 6% 
Level 1 Cache 64 KB 
Level 2 Cache 512 KB 
Speed Rating 1174 (119% of 56759 similar) 




Memory Configuration 


Description Results 
RAM installed 64 MB 
Windows RAM 56 MB 
Total RAM slots 2 
Available RAM slots 1 
Max RAM module size 256 MB 
Memory Type 64+00;|DIMM|SDRAM|;T5 
Level 1 Cache 64 KB 
Level 2 Cache 512 KB 
Speed Rating 749 MB/s (112% of 56759 similar)


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

For Starts, do the on-line virus scan mentioned below

Update your anti-virus, temporarily disable your screen saver (choose None) and scan with your anti-virus set to scan All Files. Update and scan bi-monthly.

You can scan on-line to double-check your Windows scanner at http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

*** Mandatory (get a firewall of any brand) - Get free Sygate personal firewall anti-hacker countermeasure from http://www.sygate.com. 'Don't let anything out to the Internet you don't know what it is.' Also please see http://www.firewallguide.com/ for more information on why all on-line home computers should be firewall enabled.

***

Check your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quoatation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

It's important that you print out the above mentioned list. The site provides a printer friendly link.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

It certainly seems network related. Perhaps you should post your startups so we can see if there's any internet related malware?

I don't think I'm really a fan of thzt compaq digital dashboard you're running.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

(tap F8 five times per second during a restart; Choose option number three (3) in the Windows Startup dialog box using the arrow keys below the Delete key, and strike the Enter key; Click Ok when prompted)


----------



## dogpoundmike (Feb 6, 2003)

Here are my startup items. I ran a virus check and all was ok. I also disabled many startup items but I still see them in this list. Yes I did reboot after disabling. My system resources increased from 66% to 90%. I will try to disable the startup items I don't need once again. 
Thanks, Mike



Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	Startup Group	"c:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{5264E937-B015-11D2-8C0E-00C04FBBCFF9}\A12970B7.exe"
McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
cpqns	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\compaq\cpqinet\cpqnpcss.exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
CountrySelection	Registry (Machine Run)	pctptt.exe
PTSNOOP	Registry (Machine Run)	ptsnoop.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
McAfee Firewall	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE FIREWALL\CPD.EXE" /SERVICE
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders Startup Group "c:\WINDOWS\Application

Data\Microsoft\Installer\{5264E937-B015-11D2-8C0E-00C04FBBCFF9}\A12970B7.exe"

Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR

cpqns Registry (Machine Run) c:\compaq\cpqinet\cpqnpcss.exe

TaskMonitor Registry (Machine Run) c:\windows\taskmon.exe

CountrySelection Registry (Machine Run) pctptt.exe

PTSNOOP Registry (Machine Run) ptsnoop.exe

LoadPowerProfile Registry (Machine Service) Rundll32.exe

powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

***

Get free AVG Anti-virus from http://www.grisoft.com. *Uninstall all Mcaffee products* except the Firewall; Restart your computer; Install AVG.


----------



## dogpoundmike (Feb 6, 2003)

Styxx,

I disabled all that you said and windows locked up on shutdown. I had to restart by turning off the power supply. I noticed that 

CountrySelection Registry (Machine Run) pctptt.exe 
PTSNOOP Registry (Machine Run) ptsnoop.exe

were back on startup. Also is the virus program you recomend superior to Macafee? I just paid to update it. 

I am also prompted for network password, this is not new, and just hit enter to advance. Is there any way to get rid of the prompt screen?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

If you've salready paid to update Mcaffee know that AVG is superior in price (free) and functionality, but that it'd be much easier for you to continue usunf Mcaffee (mcCheapie) until your subscription runs out then uninstall and switch to AVG.

Also, please be aware that you must enable e-mail scanning before and each and every time you check your POP e-mail with Mcaffee (OE and Outlook).

***

Disable Logon Prompt

1. If user profiles are setup, if not disregard this step: In the Users Control Panel (Start;Settings; Control Panel; Users) delete all users.

2. In the Passwords control panel click the User Profiles tab and verify that the 'All users of this PC use the same preferences and desktop settings' option is selected, and then click OK.

3. Click on Start; Find (or Search); Files or Folders.
4. In 'Search for files or folders named' (or Named) box: type in '*.pwl', without the quotation marks. 
5. In the 'Look In' box use the drop-down arrow to ensure [C:] is selected.
6. Place a check mark by Include subfolders. 
7. Click on "Find (or Search) Now'. 
8. Right-click delete all the PWL files found.
9. Close the Find/Search utility and restart the computer via the Start button.
10. When you see the Windows Logon Prompt again, type in a name (preferrably Ima Nonymous) but do not type in a password and click on 'OK'.


----------



## dogpoundmike (Feb 6, 2003)

Styxx, I deleted the *.pwl files and followed the directions. Still am prompted for a password. Hitting enter works and is not hard to live with. Just concerned that someone may goof around and add a password. Am I correct in assuming that by deleting the pwl files the option to password protect is disabled wether entered or not? Also I have the Macafee Hawk enabled. I thought this scanned my email. We only use Yahoo. I appreciate all the help.
Mike


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Ok here, enter Control Panel; Network Control Panel; The Primary Network Login should be Microsoft Family Logon; Use the drop-down arrow to choose that logon. Click Apply; Click Ok.


----------



## dogpoundmike (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks styxx for all of the help.
Mike


----------

